# tecumseh engine manual



## ponymotor (Nov 25, 2007)

I see sites to download kohler engine manuals. Anyone know of one for hh100 tecumseh?


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11
the 1st one, 692509.


----------



## Nascar43 (Jan 30, 2008)

Good evening does anyone know where I can get a detailed daigram of how to rebuild a carburetor for a 8hp tecumseh engine on an old top flight 825 snow thrower? I ordered a Tecumseh carb manual will this be enough?
Thanks.

nascar43


----------



## imanea (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Running in trouble with my snowblower. It runs only with shock in, it dies in run or under load. I messed up the adjustments.
Can you help with the serfvice manual for a Tecumesh 5Hp, HSSK50, LH195SA, 5HP MDD.

Thank you
Ion


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

Here's one:
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf
3 to 11 HP 4 cycle L Head


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 26, 2008)

glenjudy said:


> http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11
> the 1st one, 692509.


Thanks for the pdf link your a lifesaver.


----------



## DonQ (Apr 22, 2008)

I am in need of repairing my tiller for gardening. I need to get a manual and some info on a techumsah OHV 5 hp engine. Any help is appreciated.

Rick


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You will find links in the sticky post section of the 4-cycle section for service manuals for various Tecumseh engines. I believe they are on the 3rd page.


----------



## stickk21 (Nov 16, 2008)

does anyone have a service manual in pdf that could be e-mailed. I"m repairing a TVS115 tecumseh engine on a chipper vac. any help would be appreciated.


----------

